# Whats with the Christmas & regular Gandy Cars



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

I have a white and a red Christmas Gandy, as well as the regular Gandy cars by Bachmann. None of them have many hours on them, yet the white Christmas is dead and makes no noise, white the red Christmas makes a running noise but no wheel movement (like a stripped gear?) and the regular gray runs, but ruff and now the bar does not go up and down. If I were to guess, each may only have a couple hours on them. I got them new back in 2002 but we never really used them much, then they broke. I am just now getting back to my train stuff. I talked to Bachmann today and was told it is $50 to repair but what they will actually do is just throw them away and send me a new one. However, they are out and have been for awhile so don't send until they actually gets some, but that could be 6 or more months. Anyone know the story?


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Mickey, 

I had one which died; I sold it on eBay. I use the bit of money I recovered from it to put towards something else. 

You may be lucky and be able to make one good unit from your two. 

If you do want a Bachmann gandy dancer I would keep your broken ones for spare parts, I only sold mine because I no longer wanted it. 

Not sure what’s going on at Bachmann, I spoke them a while back and was told the same about some K-27 parts. 

Alan


----------

